# Congratulations To Hurricane Plumber!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Way to go Hurricane!

One thousand posts and counting!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

hip-hip...hurricane!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads and keep up the good work!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Hurricane
1000 post mark








The Big Boys are getting bigger
















Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats,

A few of those were sarcastic comments towards me, those don't count









Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, it's terrible another "hurricane" is in the limelight.









Congrats on your posts. Keep up the good work.

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Woof! Welcome to the big dogs.

If 1000 posts makes you a big dog, what does 3000 posts make you?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

An Old Dog?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations! Now Johnny tell him what he's won...

That's right you've one a year supply of RV TP!
A fabulous one week stay at the nearest KOA!
and the Grand Prize... New labels for your dump tank handles! (roar of the crowd)

Seriously though, congrats and thanks for all the helpful posts.

PDX_Doug - question is have you calculated how many posts it will take for you to reach 1000 points based on how many other members reach 1000 and how many months it will take?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy,

Points?

Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oops points er ah umm. Sorry can't tell you how to cash in your points/posts until you reach 1,000. How do you think JollyMon bought his new Titan? hehe


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> How do you think JollyMon bought his new Titan? hehe
> [snapback]54271[/snapback]​


runnin' his yapper all the time!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just think Y-Guy you'll be an Old Dog soon









Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hurricane action

great job








keep up the good work

darrel


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Congrats on your 1000 posts, I am still trying to get my first 100 !!


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Keep it up big guy action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Right on - the big boys club is getting bigger. With all the amazing gifts you have won, you also receive keys to the Executive washroom and the secret handshake.























Congrats!!!!!!!!

Thor


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats, I am catching up quick! Only 900+ more to go!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks to all. The "Big Boys Club" is getting bigger alright, mainly around the waist.







(too much hops and barley for me)

The one thing that this site and wonderful people have done for me is to renew my love of camping and keep it going all of the time, all year long. We don't have many local folks that are into "camping". So it is a great thing to be able to hang out with other family oriented people with the similar interests. And it is so refreshing to not be basterdized for making a comment whether it is correct or not.

So thanks to all of you for keeping it real and fun!

Now if I can learn to type like Jolly I can maybe get to the 1500 mark by next year. man he yacks a lot









kevin


----------

